# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  L3D3 or H5

## Gisors

Hi,

I participated in a mtDNA study and my results are *L3D3 or H5*,with the explanation that, given the fact that I am Romanian, H5 is the haplogroup that characterises me (H5 being dominant in Romania), but also, given my mutations, I can be situated in L3D3 haplogroup.

What does this means, more exactly? It means that (???)...
L3 gave birth to haplogroup N,
N gave birth to R
R gave birth to RO
RO gave birth to HV
HV gave birth to H
And, finally, H5 descended from H


L3 came from East Africa to Arabia, N migrated in Europe, R remained in Eurasia, RO stayed in Arabian Plate, HV went to Caucaz/Georgia/Southern Russia, and, finally, H5 migrated in Romania?

Is this right or things are more complicated?
Where can I find details about these haplogroups?

Thank you for your answers!

----------


## LeBrok

Welcome to Eupedia Gisors.
Your description is an educated guess of scientists. For the final story we will need to wait 5-10 years when archeologists sequence genome of thousands of ancient bones.

----------


## Fire Haired14

> Hi,
> 
> I participated in a mtDNA study and my results are *L3D3 or H5*,with the explanation that, given the fact that I am Romanian, H5 is the haplogroup that characterises me (H5 being dominant in Romania), but also, given my mutations, I can be situated in L3D3 haplogroup.
> 
> What does this means, more exactly? It means that (???)...
> L3 gave birth to haplogroup N,
> N gave birth to R
> R gave birth to RO
> RO gave birth to HV
> ...


Can you please post the mutations they listed for you? It is very easy to find your mtDNA haplogroup with that information because of the pholy tree and predictors. FTDNA reported me as having U5, but when I looked at my HVR1 and HVR2 mutations I was able to find I have typical central European U5b2a2, which is not a surprise since my maternal line is from German Prussians.

I doubt H5 is dominate in Romanians, just more popular than in most populations. You should not seriously consider what DNA testing companies say about the origins of your mtDNA and Y DNA haplogroups, because they are stuck in 2006 and tell you romanticized lies. It's horrible of them to say you likely have H5 just because it's popular in Romania.

L3d3 is an African haplogroup and is not ancestral to any non-African haplogroups, it's a cousin. 





> L3 came from East Africa to Arabia, N migrated in Europe, R remained in Eurasia, RO stayed in Arabian Plate, HV went to Caucaz/Georgia/Southern Russia, and, finally, H5 migrated in Romania?


It's more complicated than that. Early historians and genetics made a big mistakes by oftenly assuming everyone in the world is 100% descended of the first humans to arrive in the region they live in. Europeans are mainly mix of three major stone age populations named WHG, ANE, and EEF, and percentages from each those populations varies very much in Europe.

----------

